# Here's what I did yesterday  ...



## cajun_1 (Oct 24, 2010)

About due for a new soldering iron  ...  noticed the handle (plastic) is starting to melt.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 24, 2010)

Looks great !

You fridging them for a couple weeks?

Bear


----------



## cajun_1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Yes sir  ...  Won't be touched until the6th of November.  Did some fresh "cheese curds" this morning.  All in the garage fridge.


----------



## squirrel (Oct 24, 2010)

Yumm. That's alot of cheese! What wood did you use? and how long did you smoke? Thanks!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 24, 2010)

cajun_1 said:


> Yes sir  ...  Won't be touched until the6th of November.  Did some fresh "cheese curds" this morning.  All in the garage fridge.


----------



## dale5351 (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm confused.  Why is the purpose of the soldering iron in the picture? Are you using it to produce smoke somehow?  If so, do you close the door of your smoker on the cord?

It almost looks like you have an A-Maze-N sawdust smoker underneath that soldering iron.


----------



## cajun_1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> Yumm. That's alot of cheese! What wood did you use? and how long did you smoke? Thanks!


Cherry & lil mesquet  ...  4 hrs in the smoke for these big blocks.  2 hrs cutting and vac sealing.


----------



## cajun_1 (Oct 24, 2010)

dale5351 said:


> I'm confused.  Why is the purpose of the soldering iron in the picture? Are you using it to produce smoke somehow?  If so, do you close the door of your smoker on the cord?
> 
> It almost looks like you have an A-Maze-N sawdust smoker underneath that soldering iron.


Thats not an A-Maze-N smoker  ...  yes, the soldering iron makes the chips smoke.  The cord runs through a vent, so the door does close normally.


----------



## pintobean (Oct 27, 2010)

What kind of cheeses did you smoke? Looks good man!


----------



## meateater (Oct 27, 2010)

Oh that looks good, I'm down to a few blocks myself. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Just waiting for a cheese sale and a temp drop here to restock.


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 28, 2010)

Hey Cajun

Looks great!

10 days to wait and counting.......

Harbor Freight for the "El Cheapo Soldering Iron".  May as well get a couple while you're at it.

Todd


----------



## papagreer (Oct 29, 2010)

That cheese looks great. Nice work! I love me some pepperjack


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 29, 2010)

Great looking cheese smoke. The resting is the hard part.


----------



## distre (Oct 29, 2010)

That is some mighty fine looking cheese there cajun_1. never done Mesquite with cheese, but sounds good I'll have to tyr that. I'm getting ready to use some Oak Wine Barrel on some cheese. The waiting is the hardest part for me. 2 weeks is a long time when I'm waiting for smoked cheese, but well worth the wait. Enjoy and your going to get 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Doug


----------



## cajun_1 (Oct 29, 2010)

pintobean said:


> What kind of cheeses did you smoke? Looks good man!


Sharp Cheddar - Colby - Pepperjack - Chipolet


----------



## cajun_1 (Oct 29, 2010)

TJohnson said:


> Hey Cajun
> 
> Looks great!
> 
> ...




 8 days and counting  ...  Harbor Freight is my friend  ...


----------



## cajun_1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Scarbelly said:


> Great looking cheese smoke. The resting is the hard part.


Actually still have some from a previous smoke so I'm not completly out  ...  these could probably sit in the fridge for a month before I have to tear into it.


----------

